

Technology's complicated role in our sex lives - Tsiolkovsky
http://modelviewculture.com/issues/sex-and-sexuality

======
echoes
Fascinating articles, and judging especially by the "SexTech Startups in a
Hostile Business World," it seems like sextech would do well to be added to
YC's 'New Requests for Startups' list...

